# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  Huawei Ascend P1 صور ومواصفات وسعر وعيوب جوال Ascend P1

## mohamed73

هواوي اسكيند بي ون الجديد هاتف موبايل Huawei Ascend P1 بنظام اندرويد ics 4       *Huawei Ascend P1*     *مواصفات هواوي اسكيند بي وان - Huawei Ascend P1 Specifications* الالوان
أسود لامع
أبيض سيراميكي    الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 4 GB
1 GB RAM
يدعم ذاكرة خارجية microSD حتى 32 GB     الكاميرا
الكاميرا الخلفية 8 MP
كاميرا أمامية 1.3 MP
فلاش LED
تركيز تلقائي
تصوير فيديو بدقة 1080p      مميزات أخرى
نظام ايس كريم ساندوتش Android OS, v4.0
معالج ثنائي النواة 1.5 GHz Cortext-A9
معالج رسوميات PoverVR SGX540
A-GPS
Bluetooth 3.0
microUSB v2.0
واي فاي Wi-Fi
Java
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
وزن الجهاز 110 جرام
شاشة Super AMOLED باللمس بحجم 4.3 انش
درجة وضوح الشاشة 540x960 pixels
يدعم اللمس المتعدد
سمك الجهاز 7.7 mm    الشبكات
EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G / HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1700 / 1900 / 2100     البطارية
1670 mAh امبير      عيوب الموبايل Huawei Ascend P1
لا يوجد خدمة الراديو
لايوجد خدمة NFC      *سعر هواوي اسيند بي ون 1 Ascend P1 - اسعار Huawei Ascend P1 prices*
سعر Huawei Ascend P1 بالدولار : تقريبا مابين 200 - 380 دولار امريكي 
علما أن الجهاز لم يصدر بعد ولم يكشف عن السعر
ويتوقع أن يصدر في الربع الثاني من 2012     *صور هواوي اسكيند بي ون  , Huawei Ascend P1 images*    
Huawei Ascend P1

----------

